# Killer Early Bicycle - Optimistic Seller



## cr250mark (Feb 1, 2020)

Facebook Marketplace: reed and son 1892 new mail light roadster bicycle antique - Bicycles - Evansville, Indiana
					

this is 1 of only 7 of these bike's to be known to exist . most likely the only one of it's kind for sale at this time .yes it is real . i own it and...




					www.facebook.com


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 1, 2020)

That looks kinda' familiar for some reason...


----------



## bikebozo (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## piercer_99 (Feb 1, 2020)

maybe he has one to many zeros there.


----------



## bikebozo (Feb 2, 2020)

There is only 1 other pneumatic New Mail safety known , so 13,000 is fair ,I think . It is one of the smoothest riding antique bikes ever made , cost new 132.50 or 135.00 here is the other pneumatic


----------



## bikebozo (Feb 2, 2020)

Internal,telescopic spring fork , trigwell, ball bearing hinged head , left hand chain drive - 1/2x 1 inch pitch chain, rear band brake , . The bike shown for sale is missing the complete very detailed handle bar and brake system . This bike would be nice in a barn find or clean out , just like the story goes about the eBay bike , .. My New Mail safety is the only one in the world that is in use , all others are in museums , public and private . There are more for sure , I have found 3 of the 8 solid tired machines known , . Mine is for sale for 50,000 thanks ,that felt good writing


----------



## bikebozo (Feb 2, 2020)

piercer_99 said:


> maybe he has one to many zeros there.



I sure would like to find an example for 1,300.00


----------



## Blue Streak (Feb 3, 2020)

This 1890-91 New Mail (hard tire safety) sold at a July 2019 auction. Below are photos from the auction listing:


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 3, 2020)

Its the same bike. The buyer gave about $7500 plus fees and tax and is trying to flip. I thought the bike was over the money at what he bought it for. Bottom line is not a pneumatic and missing parts. V/r Shawn









						1891 New Mail Gentlemans Light Roadster | Antique Bicycles Pre-1933
					

1 of 6 known in the world   7/8ths hard rubber tires, ball bearing trigwell head,30" wheels, telescopic spring front forks,




					thecabe.com


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 3, 2020)

I knew I had seen it at some point - very cool specimen.


----------



## Blue Streak (Feb 3, 2020)

This New Mail design was sold for two years (1890-1891). Catalogs and advertisements show it was sold with 30" hard tires in 1890 and was New Mail's only safety that year. In 1891 it was sold as Model No. 1 ($135.00) with 30" hollow rims and cushion tires. It was called Model No. 1 because they were also selling a different designed Model No.2 ($100.00) with cushion tires for 1891. I am aware of eight examples of this New Mail including this one that sold last July at auction.

The one currently for sale (same one that sold at July 2019 auction) has wooden handle bars and 28" pneumatic wood rims that are more circa 1895 and later. As stated already it is missing the entire braking system, chain guard, original handle bars/stem, original rims and fenders. Crank, hubs, pedals and saddle are correct.

I own one of the eight known. Mine has the highest serial number of the seven serial numbers I have (do not have serial number of the one currently for sale). It has 28" steel pneumatic rims, curved fork legs and appears to never had the braking system as some of the mounting tabs are missing. It is un-restored and the rims and spokes have same patina as rest of the bicycle so I am concluding that it was a left over/late in production Model No. 1 that the factory or dealer fitted with pneumatic rims from day one.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 3, 2020)

Blue Streak said:


> This New Mail design was sold for two years (1890-1891). Catalogs and advertisements show it was sold with 30" hard tires in 1890 and was New Mail's only safety that year. In 1891 it was sold as Model No. 1 ($135.00) with 30" hollow rims and cushion tires. It was called Model No. 1 because they were also selling a different designed Model No.2 ($100.00) with cushion tires for 1891. I am aware of eight examples of this New Mail including this one that sold last July at auction.
> 
> The one currently for sale has wooden handle bars and 28" pneumatic wood rims that are more circa 1895 and later. As stated already it is missing the entire braking system, chain guard, original handle bars/stem, original rims and fenders. Crank, hubs, pedals and saddle are correct.
> 
> ...




Maybe I'm confused but the one currently for sale IS the same bike as the one that sold at auction last July. V/r Shawn


----------



## Blue Streak (Feb 3, 2020)

Yes, the one currently for sale is the same one from the July 2019 auction. I revised my post above to clarify this. Thanks


----------



## bikebozo (Feb 3, 2020)

Look at the all original pneumatic , at Old Spokes home , in Burlington ,Vermont museum ,


----------



## bikebozo (Feb 3, 2020)

Your bike has been modified , sometime in its life , does it have a trigwell ball bearing head? Is yours a solid fork , or telescopic front forks , ? The front of your frame seems different than mine . I can see the hole for the brake pivot at the front , the mounting tab for the contracting brake ,right rear area is missing . Does yours have the nameplate under the seat on the rear of the frame ? Do you have the mounting attachment for the brake handle ? Your handlebars look thicker at the ends , compared to mine , and Glenn Eames, also the 3 others that I have sold . Catalog copies do not always tell the whole story . I do not know if Glenn's is a metal rimmed example, it is 30 inch . I have never heard of a factory 28 inch as you are showing . It would be nice to see them side by side . Do you have the serial numbers of all that are known , . . Have you looked at the bike in the Bicycle Museum of America ,that Clair Ducham owned , it also has some slight modification , mine is a duplicate of Michael Herman's in California , although it is missing parts , the bike in Reno ,Nevada is an exact match to mine , I sold it in 1989 I believe , and it just sits in a corner it has not even been put together since I sent it to Charlie , thanks for any exchange of information ,Walter Branche


----------



## Blue Streak (Feb 3, 2020)

Walter,

I  agree mine has been altered, not sure when or by who but I think very early in its life.
Attached is a photo of the fork and frame neck. I believe it is Trigwell ball bearing.
Fork is solid and not telescopic.
It has nameplate on top of frame under saddle.
I also agree catalogs do not tell whole story but they are a good place to start.
It does not have brake handle mounting attachment on handlebars.
New Mail offered a Scorcher in 1892 with 30" front and 28" rear pneumatic tires. Mine could have been an earlier frame with the newer pneumatic wheelset.
I have serial numbers for the seven known prior to the one currently for sale.
I did contact the Bicycle Museum of America. Photo of theirs is attached.


















1892 New Mail Scorcher with pneumatic tires:




Bicycle Museum of America 1890-91 New Mail safety:


----------



## bikebozo (Feb 3, 2020)

How did you get the serial numbers of my bike ,.? Clairs bike looks nice,  I know where there is an all original , I have been waiting 25 years to buy it ,. I hope we can get our bikes together so we can see the differences, thanks for the info ,wpb


----------



## Blue Streak (Feb 3, 2020)

Thanks for all your input on New Mails. You gave me your New Mail serial number several years ago. Jeff Kidder


----------



## bikebozo (Feb 4, 2020)

Thanks , I have a different one now , that is why I wondered


----------

